# Cars from the Warialda honey festival



## rojam1000 (Dec 4, 2014)

these are from the last few years various models




_MG_0257_8_9_HDR by rojam1000, on Flickr




_MG_6536_7_8_HDR by rojam1000, on Flickr




_MG_6470_1_2_HDR by rojam1000, on Flickr




IMG_7762_3_4_HDR by rojam1000, on Flickr




_MG_6491_2_3_HDR by rojam1000, on Flickr




_MG_6467_8_9_HDR by rojam1000, on Flickr




_MG_6449_50_51_HDR by rojam1000, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Dec 4, 2014)

Nice cars, but the processing is a bit intense for my taste.


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 4, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Nice cars, but the processing is a bit intense for my taste.



The recipe said 1hour at 350, not 4 hours at 700!

I too agree they are over-processed. It detracts from the framing and composition and light, and makes these images less than satisfactory. Do you have any undercooked or rare versions? I've found with HDR that undercooking is the PROPER way to do it. Less is more here. 

Jake


----------



## bribrius (Dec 4, 2014)

processing, as mentioned.
no big deal. just a little too heavy. maybe.
I still liked looking at these. . Thanks for posting. Nice cars and looks like fun.


----------



## Murray Bloom (Dec 5, 2014)

Overcooked for me, too.  They've lost any sense of reality.


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Dec 18, 2014)

Aside from the processing, they all seem a bit soft to me.


----------



## darkchild (Jan 10, 2015)

I do like the cars, too over cooked for my taste though. These remind me of instagram pictures. I love going to car shows and seeing these kind of cars


----------



## dennybeall (Jan 10, 2015)

Plastic cars are not my preference.


----------



## joe houchens (Jan 24, 2015)

*i enjoy hdr and the more pop in the pictures the better like them...*


----------



## snowbear (Jan 24, 2015)

Processing for the sake of processing; I'd like to see the original.


----------



## snerd (Jan 24, 2015)

Yep, some nice autos there! Got any edits closer to the originals?


----------



## that1guy (Jan 31, 2015)

My eyes!


----------



## Ray Hines (Feb 5, 2015)

Way OTT but I like them as comic book images.


----------

